# Chutes - which kind is best?



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey folks, I'm looking for a older late 70s Ariens snowblower and I was wondering how the older style round or squared end chutes on these older snowblowers compare to the taller square chutes you see on the newer machines. Is there a big difference in performance? Thanks - Jim


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Chute*

Being no one has responded yet, I'll chime in here.
First off, Welcome to the group.

I don't have any Ariens machines but I do have some Craftsman's so might be able to do some comparisions. If the output opening from the impeller is the same size, I can't say I've seen any difference between the rectangular vs circular shaped chutes. I would think the limiting factor would be the impeller opening, how close the actual chute hardware is to the opening along with the chute length.

Personally, I think waxing the chute would increase it's ability to pass snow better than switching shape, all other things being equal.

I know it didn't answer your question, but short of doing actual testing I don't know of any performance info out there on chute design.


----------



## ddrink (Dec 1, 2010)

The major advantage I could see with the higher chutes is throwing dry snow over high banks in windy conditions.

I have and older JD with the shorter chute. I like to keep my chute pointed flat or down when the snow is dry and it's windy out, it seems to create less blowback, but can be difficult to toss the snow over the bank at the end of the driveway with the chute down. I would imagine with the higher chute you could still keep the discharge flat and clear the banks.


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Fuzzy Logic*

My fuzzy logic would think that a elongated curved chute would be an improvment due to:

1- a curved sided chute as opposed to a square one, would create less disturbance of the flow by eliminating "eddies" that effect flow of any substance.

2- a taller curved chute will create less resistance while guiding the snow a bit further, as a longer rifle barrel will with a bullet.

my 2 cents!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I prefer a taller curved chute that tapers slightly near the top. The tapered curved chute tends to hold a much tighter stream and the taper will help increase the exit speed of the snow.


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys, good info - thanks for sharing! - Jim


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

This thread I came across when searching for s topic...which is this: can I install the tall chute from a newer Ariens on my older 924000 series machine?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Chute alterations*

I have never done it but I do remember reading on another forum someone had done it. In their case they had to cut off the bottom ring on both chutes and swap them because the cranking mechanisms were different.

If the opening is the same and they have the same mechanism, might a straight swap. If not then likely you'd have to either do as that person did or maybe you could swap the cranking mechinisms also.

You also might be able to swap or make a new chute extension to just add or replace your existing chute tip. That might work.

Sorry, no other info. Good luck and let us know what you decide. If you try it, post some pictures of it.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, I'd like to see some pics and info on this as well because I have a 924000 too.


----------

